# Search Auto - Record Testing



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Ad301, are your still on 10B8? If so, give me some examples to try on 10C8. I've tested very little on the autorecord level.
> 
> I've been loading up SLs and such on 10C8 and it's working pretty dagone well. As soon as everyone gets this release we may just have a unit that is....dare I say it....dare....dare.....acceptable.
> 
> ...


Wolffpack, I no longer have an r15. I've made that pretty clear, I thought! 

If you and Clint are interested in testing some auto-records, I can suggest a couple, which should work anywhere. But first, set one up for your local MLB team(s). Make it for keyword "City Teamname">show type>Event, record first run and repeats, and pad the end by 90 minutes. Put it at the bottom of the prioritizer, so as to not conflict with other SLs and let it pick up the overnight repeats, if your RSN does it that way.

Then you could try one for keyword "golf">show type>event. Right now on my r10 (tivo) that returns 49 matching programs out to July 23. Use first run and repeats also, as the sports WLs, at least on tivos, work better that way, and I'm not sure why. Again, put it at the bottom of the prioritizer so as not to conflict with your previous SLs.

Another you could try would be keyword "pilot">show type>series. Right now on my r10 that one returns 37 matches out to July 25. I would again use the first run and repeats option, since at this time of year most pilot episodes are repeats. And again, put it at the bottom of the prioitizer.

If you guys can add those 3 autorecords without problem, and have them work for the next few days without incident, then I guess you could say that real progress HAS been made. I just added the golf and pilot ones to my r10 to monitor, and I'll be happy to compare notes with you. Right now, the pilot WL has scheduled 30 out of the 37 matches. A couple are repeats and a couple are conflicts. The golf WL has scheduled 36 out of 49 matches. Have fun!

BTW, Clint or Earl, you might want to split this discussion off to a new thread, as I'm afraid we're off topic, and just going further off.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok I added 3 searches. I did the baseball one you suggested, I did the one for Pilot, I just couldn't bring myself to do golf (might bore my R15 into behaving badly :lol: ) so I substituted a keyword search for Christmas -> All - First and Repeats - Keep 5
. Also just so you are aware I am still on the old version of the software, the newest version hasn't made it to Florida yet or at least to my house.  Oh and per your request I moved this to it's own thread.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Christmas in July, I like it. I added that one to my r10, it shows 54 matches out to July 25.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

It was one I have on my SA Tivos. It's my favorite holiday 

Mine only shows 20 matches right now, whats odd is when I set it up a little while ago I could swear it was in the mid 30's. I will have to check my Tivo later on to see what it says.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I setup an autorecord for "Arizona Diamondbacks" as you specified above (except the 90 minute end padding). Got some strange results. The game tomorrow won't record as there are other SLs with a higher priority, which I expect. However, it doesn't show up in the TDL as an episode that will not record. The game on Saturday is being shown on Fox Sports AZ but was also not in the TDL and there were no SLs conflicting with that game. The game on Sunday is scheduled to record on a local channel. It looks as if it's only scheduling the games on the local channel and not FSAZ - which I do receive.

Aside from the scheduling problem the search results leave alot to be desired. In addition to the R15 finding the Diamondbacks games it also found:

Dodgers @ Cardinals: "Los Angeles Dodgers at St. Louis Cardinals"
"Tour de France - Stage 18 - Morzine Avoriaz to Macon"
"Poker Superstars Invitational Tournament"

The R15 returns 49 hits on this search. One of my DTivo units returns 23 hits on the same search which are the correct games. Recording this wishlist flags the correct games on both local channels and FSAZ. The DTivo also added games on RSNs outside my area which I would guess will be blacked out. I don't see how the DTivo would know those would be blacked out.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> The DTivo also added games on RSNs outside my area which I would guess will be blacked out. I don't see how the DTivo would know those would be blacked out.


It doesn't, which is a drawback. The ability for a WL to search only specified channels has been a requested feature since tivos were first introduced, but has never been implemented. Maybe the r15 or hr20 could leapfrog the tivo technology by offering such a feature. It would be nice. The solution, on tivo boxes, is to uncheck out of area RSNs on your channels I receive list. Then those blacked out, out of town broadcasts won't be picked up by the WL. Sports WLs do require occasional attention to weed out such things, and also ESPN games (other than national Sunday night games). I prefer not to uncheck espn and espn2, so occasionally I do have to manually select the local rsn broadcast, which is a pain, but not really that hard to do.

But keep it up you guys! I, for one, will be very interested to hear what you discover in this little experiment.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

R15 returns 112 entries through 7/26. Saw some soccer games, some baseball games. DTivo returns 74 out through 7/24 no soccer or baseball. Funny how much quicker my DTivo unit is when paging up and down through the search results than the R15.

I have scheduled these to record but the TDL and Prioritizer are looking strange right now so I'm gonna let the poor guy rest for a bit. I'll check back later.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

R15 returns 77 hits out through 7/26. DTivo returns 47 hits out through 7/25. R15 again has some hits I cannot explain. It has some shows with a description of "No information available. Series." such as Personaje on 417, Coqui on 414. I don't receive 417 or 414.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> R15 returns 77 hits out through 7/26. DTivo returns 47 hits out through 7/25. R15 again has some hits I cannot explain. It has some shows with a description of "No information available. Series." such as Personaje on 417, Coqui on 414. I don't receive 417 or 414.


I'm now seeing 29 for this one through 7/26. Many of them are not set to record and some are.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I had one of the Christmas Auto Records happen the afternoon. It was a Christmas episode of Spin City.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> I'm now seeing 29 for this one through 7/26. Many of them are not set to record and some are.


For PILOT I'm showing 51 right now through 7/25. I've got it set for PILOT ->Show Types ->Series. Going into SEARCH ->Recent Searches I also return 51 hits. Try going into FindBY -> Recent Finds and select the PILOT find you originally did. It's surprising that you're getting 29 hits and I'm getting 51. I don't think there were that many differences between 10B8 and 10C8.

*Update: This Recent Search is now returning 82 hits through 07/26. As stated above I had 51 three hours ago through 7/25. Now....three hours later....I'm up to 82 with the same Recent Search. BTW, there are only two for 07/26. If the development team wants to seriously start fixing the faulty search logic, try reproducing these tests. Take this exact search and run it. Wait a few hours, run it again. Repeat and your result will vary.

In the end, I cannot see how an autorecord function can work properly when the underlying search logic is flawed.*


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bump for my update above.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok right now I have 36 but I was thinking I did force a reboot earlier to see if I could get the new version (no love on that try) so that could be causing some of the differences. I do agree though that if you get that wildly different results on the exact same search something has to be up. Wish I had another one so I could see if it was different.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Let's see how these look tomorrow. Give your's a chance to catch up over night.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok I just checked and here is what I get:

Pilot: Now has 74 matches through 7/26. 

Christmas: Now has 62 through 7/26.

My local baseball one would be different so I didn't check it.

Any idea what the long pause after you hit the search term before the searching programs little window comes up is all about?


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok I just checked and here is what I get:
> Pilot: Now has 74 matches through 7/26.


Can I suggest that you check some of those to see if they really are matches? On my r10, it now shows 36 matches ut to 7/26. Yesterday it was 37 up to 7/25. It would be interesting to know what accounts for double that amount on your r15.


Clint Lamor said:


> Christmas: Now has 62 through 7/26.


My r10 shows 55 matches up to 11am on 7/26. Not too different, but again worth checking.


Clint Lamor said:


> My local baseball one would be different so I didn't check it.


It would give different results, but it would be important to know whether you get results like Wolffpack reported earlier in the thread.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Geez, now I have 51 for PILOT through 07/26. Humm, let's wait a couple of minutes and try again. Oh, now I have 64 through 07/26 with the last entry being the only 07/26 entry. Humm, let's wait another minute. Now the search returns 75 hits through 07/26. But there is now two hits for the 26th so it added one. OK one more time eventually this number should stabilize. Hey now I'm back to 51 hits though 07/26. There were two entries for the 26th. One at 12:00am and another at 7:30am. Now the 12:00am entry is gone.

Hey, I just noticed you can Mark & Delete recent searches. Has that always been there?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, it has. AND mine usually includes a bunch of "searches" for a local channel (that was not done by anyone) that need to be deleted. This is usually seen when a reset is done.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The TDL for the baseball test looks like it's properly going to record all games through 07/19. I'm guessing that's as far out as it can go as my TDL is pegged at 99. It is not recording any of the repeats though. I have it setup to record BOTH but it's only adding the LIVE events to the TDL.

Yesterday it appeared it was only going to record off the local channel and not FSAZ but now all of those showings are correctly scheduled to record. That's an indication of how the schedule must work, low channels to high channels. There are games today and tomorrow on a RSN that was not scheduled yesterday but the Sunday game on the local channel (channel 3) was scheduled. So it appears the scheduler grabs channel 3 and runs through the guide for matches. Then overnight it got up to the 600 channels and scheduled the RSNs properly.

I did notice the Dodgers/Cardinals game is no longer in the list and also the Poker tourney is gone. The Tour de France show is still in the list but that doesn't air until 07/21 so I'll have to wait to see if that gets scheduled.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok now I am back to 56 on the Pilot one. Yes all of them seem to be a series and have the word pilot in them.

Now here is what bothers me. I did like Wolff did and ran the search a few times,

First Time: 49

Second Time: 49

Third Time: 56.

Whats up with that?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

FWIW, Zap2it has 17 shows with "pilot" in it. There are 25 airings of those episodes.

Yahoo shows 148 airings (their interface doesn't make it very easy to figure out how many distinct episodes that represents). But there doesn't seem to be a way to restrict it to series.

Nevermind. Zap2it is worthless, too. It's a "search by name".


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

So it's probably a good idea to compare what has actually recorded. Since around noon ET yesterday, this is what my "pilot" and "christmas" WLs have recorded, on my r10.

"pilot":
The Office, "Pilot", Thu 8:30pm 4 local NBC
The X-Files, "Pilot", Fri 2:00am 244 SCFI
Pingu, "Pingu the Pilot", Fri 4:20am 295 SPRT (BTW, what the hell is THAT???)
Next Door with Katie Brown, "Pilot", Fri 11:00am 261 LRW

"christmas"
Spin City, "Monkey Business", Thu 3:30pm, 248 FX
Home Improvement, "I'm Scheming of a White Christmas", Thu 6:30pm 307 WGN
That 70's Show, "Hyde's Christmas Rager", Thu 7:00pm, 248 FX
Psychic Investigators, "Lynsey Quy", Thu 10:30pm 266 BIO
A Different World, "The Twelve Steps of Christmas", Fri 9:00am 251 OXGN
Will & Grace, "Christmas Break", Fri 12:00pm 252 LIFE

also didn't record:
Psychic Investigators, "Lynsey Quy" Fri 2:30am 266 BIO - already recorded
Home Improvement, "I'm Scheming...." Fri 4:00am 307 WGN - already recorded
Pingu, "Pingu the Pilot", Fri 7:50am 295 SPRT - already recorded
Spin City, "Monkey Business", Fri 9:30am 248 FX - already recorded
Pingu, "Pingu the Pilot", Fri 11:20am 295 SPRT - already recorded
Pingu, "Pingu the Pilot", Fri 1:20pm 295 SPRT - already recorded
Pingu, "Pingu the Pilot", Fri 4:20pm 295 SPRT - already recorded
That 70's Show, "Hyde's Christmas Rager", Fri 5:00pm, 248 FX - already recorded

How does this compare with what you guys are seeing?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok lets compare tomorrow because the history blows on the R15.

I know the christmas one looks right and the pilot sort of looks the same but I don't remember as some of them I didn't want to record so I cancelled before it could start. I know that at least a couple aren't there because they interfeer with SL's I have like the 6:30 Home Improvement ran at the same time as my 6:30 Malcolm in the Middle.



ad301 said:


> So it's probably a good idea to compare what has actually recorded. Since around noon ET yesterday, this is what my "pilot" and "christmas" WLs have recorded, on my r10.
> 
> "pilot":
> The Office, "Pilot", Thu 8:30pm 4 local NBC
> ...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I haven't had anything record for PILOT. The GOLF SL is a higher priority and it's been busy on GOLF. I never realised how many golf shows are on. Plus I've only got one tuner. But for golf I have the following:

Golf "UGT Tournament of Champions" Thu 7/13 12:00p 640 CSMC (25 mins golf - History shows "Partial")
PGA Golf "From TPC at Deere Run in Silvis, Ill" Thu 7/13 1:00p 242 USA (37 mins of golf - "Partial")
PGA Golf "From Byron, Minn" Thu 7/13 2:00p 605 GOLF (1 hr 53 mins of golf - "Partial")
Golf "Indiana Futures Classic" Thu 7/13 7:00 p 640 CSNC (12 mins of golf - "Partial")
European PGA Golf "From Glasgow, Scotland" Fri 7/14 7:00a 605 Golf (1 hr 44 mins of golf - "Partial")
PGA Golf "From TPC at Deere Run in Silvis, Ill" Fri 7/14 3:00p 355 CNBC *(3 mins and not golf - "Partial")*

So we're batting 0 out of 6 for complete accurate recording. None appear to have started on time. Some could be due to the 5 minute change channel bug I reported in another thread but I know I was not on a MIX channel at 7:00am today so I don't know why that one was missed. There were no history entries showing "Not Recorded".


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Re "pilot", it looks like at least the X-Files should have recorded, and Pingu is on multiple times, does that show up when you search on "pilot"?

The golf looks ugly, with all the partials. Here's what the r10 recorded on that one (I do have 2 tuners):
PGA Golf, "Champions from TPC Dearborn MI", Thu 2:00pm 242 USA
PGA Golf, "John Deere Classic", Thu 4:00pm 242 USA
PGA Golf, "Nationwide", Thu 5:00pm 605 GOLF
PGA Golf, "Barclays Classic", Thu 9:30pm 605 GOLF
European PGA Golf, "Barclays Scottish Open", Fri 10:00am 605 GOLF
PGA Golf, "Champions from TPC Dearborn MI", Fri 2:00pm 242 USA
Golf, "American Century Championship", Fri 2:00pm 605 GOLF
PGA Golf, "John Deere Classic", Fri 4:00pm 242 USA
PGA Golf, "Nationwide from Byron, MN", Fri 5:00pm 605 GOLF
European PGA Golf, "Barclays Scottish Open", Sat 9:00am 605 GOLF

Other hits on "golf" were not recorded due to already having been recorded.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

OK guys, how's it going? I could easily post a listing of what the "pilot", "christmas", and "golf" WLs recorded and didn't record on my r10, since my last note 2 days ago. Should I bother?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> OK guys, how's it going? I could easily post a listing of what the "pilot", "christmas", and "golf" WLs recorded and didn't record on my r10, since my last note 2 days ago. Should I bother?


I had a bunch of Christmas and Pilot ones try to record but I would usually end up telling it not to as I was stuck home all weekend (was really sick). I know it would try though I can count at least a dozen times it tried between Christmas, Pilot and Baseball. I did let it record some of the shows. When I get home tonight I can check the History and at least it should SOMEWHAT tell me what it did.

ad301 when did you start to see instability caused by doing this? Do I actually need to let it record everything? I only have one tuner hooked up right now so it messes with actual TV watching lol. Maybe tonight when I get home I will hook up my stacker and get the second tuner going so I can let it be.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

I think the idea was to have you and Wolffpack trying to run the same ARs to compare the results. I'm just using the r10 as a baseline reference, since, in theory, both boxes should grab and record the same programs, right? Of course, other previously scheduled programs higher in priority would need to be taken into account. I'm not going to claim or predict what your results might be beforehand. But it would certainly be interesting, to say the least, if your results were substantially different from Wolffpack's. To do that, I'd say that yes, you do have to just let it record what it wants to for a couple of days at least. You do NOT have to actually watch anything it records!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> I think the idea was to have you and Wolffpack trying to run the same ARs to compare the results. I'm just using the r10 as a baseline reference, since, in theory, both boxes should grab and record the same programs, right? Of course, other previously scheduled programs higher in priority would need to be taken into account. I'm not going to claim or predict what your results might be beforehand. But it would certainly be interesting, to say the least, if your results were substantially different from Wolffpack's. To do that, I'd say that yes, you do have to just let it record what it wants to for a couple of days at least. You do NOT have to actually watch anything it records!


Watching it wasn't the problem watching other live shows was my problem this weekend 

Hopefully once I can get the second tuner up and running it won't be an issue any longer.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I cancelled my Golf SL as there are so many freggin' golf shows on mine never got down to the PILOT shows. I still do have some other SLs that are higher but here are results from PILOT after I canceled the GOLF SL.


The X-Files, Thu 7/13 11:00p, 244, SCIFI: This got through before I cancelled the GOLF SL but only recorded 31 mins of the show. The FIRST 31 mins. I know I wasn't in my office doing anything so the unit was in StandBy. This was the X-Files pilot.
NYPD Blue, Sat 7/15, 11:00a, 203 CRT: The entire show was recorded and I'm assuming this was the pilot as PILOT was not in anything I could see from MYVOD. There is no date listed but the description is "Kelly tries to prove mobster Giardella show Sipowicz...."
Air Emergency, Sat 7/15 11:00p, 276, NGC: Complete show.
Inked, Sun 7/16 11:00a, 265, A&E: Complete show. Can't see any PILOT in the info.
Totally Outrageous Behavior, Sun 7/16 12:30p, 354, G4: Complete show if it's 30 mins long. PILOT is in the info page.
John Doe, Sun 7/16 9:00p, 244 SCFI: Complete show. (This one really threw me off as the episode started with a clip from America's Most Wanted. But it was the right show).
Great Blunders in History, Mon 10:00a, 271, HINT: Still recording. PILOT was in the info page.
I have no "Not Recorded" entries in History for PILOT. Big surprise.

I don't have a Christmas autorecord setup.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

This one has worked without fail.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

According to Zap2It, that NYPD Blue episode was the pilot. Ditto Inked, according to aetv.com.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

BTW, two of the ones I use (typically not set to autorecord, but I have done this at the bottom of priority) on DTiVo are "Premiere" and "Season Premiere" (these are show types, not keywords entered on the onscreen keyboard). Are these possible on R15?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

walters said:


> BTW, two of the ones I use (typically not set to autorecord, but I have done this at the bottom of priority) on DTiVo are "Premiere" and "Season Premiere" (these are show types, not keywords entered on the onscreen keyboard). Are these possible on R15?


I hadn't even thought of that test even though I use wishlists on my Tivo for the same purpose.

Yes, you can do this as long as you enter SPACE as the one and only character for the keyword. The R15 doesn't have the equivalent of a Category Search. The results are returned in air date order, not alpha.

The Season Premier search on the R15 returns 2 entries. High School Stories and 30 Days - Immigration. The Premier search returns 196 entries through 7/30.

My Dtivo returns the same for Season Premier. It returns 186 entries through Noon on 7/27 for the Premier search. I'm not paid enough to compare those.

Going through this reminds me how painfully slow the R15 is at paging through search results. On the DTivo it runs through the result as quick as you can press Page Down. On the R15 it's at least a second between each page displaying.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

walters said:


> According to Zap2It, that NYPD Blue episode was the pilot. Ditto Inked, according to aetv.com.


This may be something y'all already know, but have you noticed that if you hit Info on a show int he guide you get the basic info, but then selecting "More Information" often gives you a whole different screen with different text (as opposed to an extension of the basic info from the guide).

I wonder if the search function searches both sets of info or just one of the two. Not sure how these different sets are managed within the unit, so I can't comment on that possibility.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hokie01 said:


> This may be something y'all already know, but have you noticed that if you hit Info on a show int he guide you get the basic info, but then selecting "More Information" often gives you a whole different screen with different text (as opposed to an extension of the basic info from the guide).


I've see this before (on UTV and R15) and I'm not sure where the heck it gets either from. It's really weird when the short blurb is cut off so you hit the more info and then what your looking at is nothing like what you where just reading.



Wolffpack said:


> My Dtivo returns the same for Season Premier. It returns 186 entries through Noon on 7/27 for the Premier search. I'm not paid enough to compare those.


Did I miss this, your getting payed to test the R15? Where do I sign up to get my check  :lol: j/k


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did I miss this, your getting payed to test the R15? Where do I sign up to get my check  :lol: j/k


That was truly funny!!!!!


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> This one has worked without fail.


Hmmm. So you're indicating that on initial setup, this AR returned some bad matches, but as time went on, it settled down and actually only recorded what it was supposed to? What happens now if you go to recent finds and search it again?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ad301 said:


> Hmmm. So you're indicating that on initial setup, this AR returned some bad matches, but as time went on, it settled down and actually only recorded what it was supposed to? What happens now if you go to recent finds and search it again?


Correct. Originally there was a Dodgers/Cardinals game on the list and a Tour de France showing. Those are now gone. This AR has recorded what is should and the TDL looks correct through 7/25.

At this point Recent Searches returns only hits for Diamondbacks games.

I'm not sure if the logic that setups the TDL is multi-pass or if guide data is being corrected as the showing gets closer. But these games are recording correctly.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm not sure if the logic that setups the TDL is multi-pass or if guide data is being corrected as the showing gets closer. But these games are recording correctly.


Or maybe they are listening and fixing the guide data so it will work better?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Or maybe they are listening and fixing the guide data so it will work better?


Ain't nothing wrong with that as long as we all post the problems we see. :lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with that as long as we all post the problems we see. :lol:


That is very true. You can't fix what isn't broken (or at least not reported broken)


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> I cancelled my Golf SL as there are so many freggin' golf shows on mine never got down to the PILOT shows.


How about putting the golf AR back, but at the bottom of the prioritizer so as not to cause anything else to not record. It'd be interesting to see if the partials you reported earlier would also seem to settle down after a bit of time. Also, you're likely to get more overlapping programs, as the golf shows can be pretty long, and it may show whether it will just record partials as a matter of course.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Correct. Originally there was a Dodgers/Cardinals game on the list and a Tour de France showing. Those are now gone. This AR has recorded what is should and the TDL looks correct through 7/25.
> 
> At this point Recent Searches returns only hits for Diamondbacks games.
> 
> I'm not sure if the logic that setups the TDL is multi-pass or if guide data is being corrected as the showing gets closer. But these games are recording correctly.


Does the search return hits for games on the Extra Innings channels? Do you subscribe to EI? Also, if it can't schedule to live game due to a conflict, does it schedule the later repeat showing?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ad301 said:


> Does the search return hits for games on the Extra Innings channels? Do you subscribe to EI? Also, if it can't schedule to live game due to a conflict, does it schedule the later repeat showing?


Yes, the search does return EI hits. No I do not subscribe to EI. So far it has not tried to schedule on an IE channel. FSAZ or local channel 3 has covered all of the games.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok the Tampabay search here seems to be recording what its supposed to, there was a game sitting on it from 1pm when I got home today. I also had 3 Christmas shows, the pilot one had one show today when I got home but it seems to be missing some due to the fact that other things where scheduled higher. 

So far it pretty much seems to be doing what I figure it would. I wanted to hook my Stacker up today when I got home but I arrived in time for a nice storm when stopped me from doing so.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok the Tampabay search here seems to be recording what its supposed to, there was a game sitting on it from 1pm when I got home today.


Same question: Does the search return hits for games on the Extra Innings channels? Do you subscribe to EI? Also, if it can't schedule to live game due to a conflict, does it schedule the later repeat showing?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

No nothing is scheduled for EI, No I don't subscribe. I am not sure about the other as I haven't had anything conflict with it yet. I know I have one for 8pm tonight and one for 8pm tomorrow neither conflicts with anything as of right now.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> No nothing is scheduled for EI, No I don't subscribe.


Wolffpack has reported that when he re-runs the search on his local BB team, the search returns hits on channels he doesn't subscribe to, specifically the EI channels, although the AR has so far only actually scheduled or recorded on the proper channels that he does receive. Would you say that your box is acting the same way?


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Just where is this auto-record function on the R15?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Once you do a search using Keywords and Show Types and such on the results screen you can select AUTORECORD and then setup your SL.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

I'll have to try again tonight. I've used Find to search for shows, but don't ever recall seeing AUTORECORD anywhere to select.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

You will not get autorecord when searching on title. Autorecord only comes up when your search returns shows that are not part of a series, like keyword or actor searches.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Since you guys are testing auto records can you test what happens with movie channels (and movie channels you don't get).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Wolffpack has reported that when he re-runs the search on his local BB team, the search returns hits on channels he doesn't subscribe to, specifically the EI channels, although the AR has so far only actually scheduled or recorded on the proper channels that he does receive. Would you say that your box is acting the same way?


Ok I just looked at my R15 (gotta love SlingBox) and yes it does return hits on the EI channels BUT nothing is ever set to record from them. Everything that is set to record is all on the channels I receive at this point.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Ok I just looked at my R15 (gotta love SlingBox) and yes it does return hits on the EI channels BUT nothing is ever set to record from them. Everything that is set to record is all on the channels I receive at this point.


OK, that's cool. I'd have been VERY surprised if it didn't return hits on EI channels. It's a current "feature" of the software.

As far as it ever recording from those channels, well it may or it may not. If you keep the AR running long enough, it just may. I have no idea what would trigger that.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

BTW, do you know if SlingBox has any plans for a HD version?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> BTW, do you know if SlingBox has any plans for a HD version?


I read on their forums they are working on it, also working on a Sling for other TV's so you could shift it to other TVs. It's pretty cool I am sitting here watching stuff recorded by the Christmas autorecord as I am waiting for Fedora to finish installing on the box next to me.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ad301 said:


> BTW, do you know if SlingBox has any plans for a HD version?


Who's home based broadband connection could handle an HD show? 7-9GB for a one hour show? Plus if you're in a hotel running wireless it would take 2-3 days to get one show and you're connection times out after 24 hours.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yikes. (I haven't really looked into the technology at all, hence my question.)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

It compresses the data going out, you are streaming the connection. I know Sling and Snappy are both working on it. I am sure it's possible now I can't say it will actually be in any sort of a HD resolution. It's all based on the upload speeds you have. Sling is pretty nice for my current SD though.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm going to label both the PILOT and Baseball ARs as working properly. My Diamondbacks AR has been working great since the beginning. The shows recorded by my PILOT AR do have PILOT somewhere in the guide although sometimes you cannot view that on the R15. I had to rely on my Tivo and Zap2IT to verify some of them.

Now, keep in mind they are working now and were not working before when I sat on the News Mix channel. As I've reported elsewhere if you have one tuner and are on a Mix channel the R15 will never change channels to record TDL items.

The next item I want to test is if an AR will record channels I do not receive. With these tests it never tried to record channels I don't receive.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> The next item I want to test is if an AR will record channels I do not receive. With these tests it never tried to record channels I don't receive.


To test that you could set up two ARs, one for keyword "Red Sox">show type>event, and one for "Cubs". Set them both to record all episodes, and set them at the top of the prioritizer. There's a Red Sox game on 623 right now, and a Cubs game tonight on EI. I wonder if it might pick up either of those games, or subsequent EI games, which you don't subscribe to. I honestly don't know the answer, but I'm curious.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I've also not seen any instability or things happen that I didn't expect using these AR's. It has been recording shows I would expect and has only missed things that run into other shows with higher priority. I am going to remove the baseball one now as I am not a baseball person. Anything good you can think of to replace it with?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can you try a movie/actor search?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ad301 said:


> To test that you could set up two ARs, one for keyword "Red Sox">show type>event, and one for "Cubs". Set them both to record all episodes, and set them at the top of the prioritizer. There's a Red Sox game on 623 right now, and a Cubs game tonight on EI. I wonder if it might pick up either of those games, or subsequent EI games, which you don't subscribe to. I honestly don't know the answer, but I'm curious.


I just setup Red Sox and the first show listed in TDL is for Sat 7/22 which is being broadcast on local channel 10. Remember before when setting these up that the schedule seems to start on the lower numbered channels and move it. So it found channel 10 first and now I need to wait and see what happens when it gets up further in the channel list.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> I've also not seen any instability or things happen that I didn't expect using these AR's. It has been recording shows I would expect and has only missed things that run into other shows with higher priority.


Has this caused any partials? The logic previously had been known to record partially a lower ranked SL or AR. Perhaps they've improved on that.

BTW, and I point this out only as something to consider and direct it to you both, how exactly do you know what the AR should be recording, and how do you know whether or not it has missed recording something which it should have? I ask that only because I think it's hard to know if these searches are missing things they should uncover without some type of double check. When I was testing, I ran an r15 in parallel with an r10. If either or both of you could do that for awhile, you might find it illuminating. I'd thought I could provide that cross-check for this test, but I realize now that that would be very difficult, given differing time zones, channel linups, conflicting higher priority SLs, etc. The best cross check would be parallel running boxes, but I also realize what a hassle that could be. As I said, just consider that what you expect to record from these ARs might be different from what actually *should* record.



Clint Lamor said:


> I am going to remove the baseball one now as I am not a baseball person. Anything good you can think of to replace it with?


Well, I'd suggest, temporarily, doing the same as I suggested to wolffpack above, just to see if it picks up any out-of-market BB games. Or the show type>premiere one mentioned early in this thread, but that one returns a LOT of hits!

And Clint, I hope you are finding this exercise somehow useful and/or interesting!  If just to get an idea of how useful this function can actually be (especially after they make a couple of key fixes and improvements  ).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I let my R15 sleep for a bit and the TDL looks pretty good for the Red Sox games. The following games are showing up in my TDL:


7/21 - 7:00pm - 623
7/22 - 1:00pm - Local 10
7/23 - 1:00pm - 623
7/24 - 7:00pm - 623
7/25 - 7:00pm - 623
7/26 - 12:30pm - 623
7/28 - 4:00pm - 623
Minor League Game (but it is Red Sox) 7/29 - 3:00pm - 623
7/30 - 5:00pm - 206
7/31 - 4:00pm - 206
8/1 - 4:00pm - 623
8/2 - 4:00pm - 623
All of these are channels I get. There are channels I do not receive in the search results but the games added to the TDL are on channels I receive. I figure all the games on 623 will be blacked out, but that's the same way Tivo wishlists work.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

You're right about the games on 623. It will show them if you receive that channel even though the games themselves will be blacked out. The bigger question is whether it will find hits on the EI channels, which you don't receive. So far, it looks like it doesn't?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It does list the EI channels but since all of those games are also on 623 it's picking 623 to add to the TDL.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

OK, now I understand.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Has this caused any partials? The logic previously had been known to record partially a lower ranked SL or AR. Perhaps they've improved on that.
> 
> BTW, and I point this out only as something to consider and direct it to you both, how exactly do you know what the AR should be recording, and how do you know whether or not it has missed recording something which it should have? I ask that only because I think it's hard to know if these searches are missing things they should uncover without some type of double check. When I was testing, I ran an r15 in parallel with an r10. If either or both of you could do that for awhile, you might find it illuminating. I'd thought I could provide that cross-check for this test, but I realize now that that would be very difficult, given differing time zones, channel linups, conflicting higher priority SLs, etc. The best cross check would be parallel running boxes, but I also realize what a hassle that could be. As I said, just consider that what you expect to record from these ARs might be different from what actually *should* record.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure it's not missing anything, I have not looked at my Tivo as it's not hooked up right this moment. Though I should probably hook it up and see what it gets. The new house has caused me issues with wiring and such that I didn't have before so I can't hae multiple DVR's in here to make it easy to look at things like I used to.

I will replace the basball one I currently have with Tigers (detroit theme lol) to see what I get. I am probably going to leave the Christmas one from now on as it's something I had a search for on Tivo but with Tivo I would search and mark what I wanted it to record.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I finally ran into an instance of an AutoRecord trying to record a show on a channel I don't receive. I setup an AR for "CHINESE" and today it tried to record a show on 451, which I don't receive. If I hadn't been watching closely I wouldn't have known. The unit switched the channel to 451, the 721 error popped up for a second and then it changed to channel 102. I had been watching 204 prior to it changing channels. Of course there was no mention of anything in History.

It may have done this before in testing the other ARs but unless you're watching the unit when it happens, you'd never know.

*EDIT: Wow, this really confused my R15. I just got a change channel message for a recording to start at 9:55 on the same channel (451) and I ckicked on OK. A minute later I received another change channel message for a show starting at 9:30 (keep in mind it was 9:51 at that time). So I clicked OK. Next another message for a different show at 9:30, I clicked OK. Next another message for a show starting at 8:15. Again I clicked OK. When 9:55 rolled around nothing happened. Time for another RESET to clear this guys brain....er memory.*


----------

